# Printing Question



## VaE39 (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right section but I'm trying to blow up a picture I have to at least 3'x5.5' It was taken with a D40. Is the 6.1 mp enough to blow up a picture to that large? Also, I went to kinkos and they charge $10 a square foot and thats going to be a lot of money in the end. Is there any other place I could get that done?


----------



## ann (Dec 28, 2007)

this is really posted in the wrong place, this is for film and you are going to get more answers in the digital side of the house.

someone who really knows what they are doing may be able to h elp you, but it will be expensive. Try a commerical place that specialize in digital work, kinko's is not the place for this type of work. (IMHO

i had sx-70 photo enlarged and printed out 3.5 feet square. it was printed on canvas and cost about 500 dollars, but it was lovely.  ps the orginal is only 3inches square.


----------



## kaiy (Dec 29, 2007)

As Ann noted, wrong section.

Whether or not there is enough resolution to blow up your image that big will depend on the subject matter of your original. If you have a good sharp image, exposed correctly, you should be fine in enlarging enough for the banner-poster.

As far as finding a better-cheaper price, go online and look around.
Try searching for: 
posters digital inkjet

Here's one I found:
pmposters charge $4-5 per square foot.
http://www.pmposters.com/


----------

